# Remington 5MM Scope mounting



## tjw2134 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got one of the old Remington 592M's that was my grandfathers. I see now where 5mm ammo is being reproduced. I loved to shoot this rifle as a kid and look forward to doing so again.. question is.. are there scope mounts availabe for these rifles?


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2009)

They have a groove on the top of the receiver that will accept standard .22 tip off style rings.  I took the plastic barrel shroud that holds the rear sight off of mine so I could get the scope mounted lower.  

Weagle


----------



## tjw2134 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Weagle!


----------

